# Help sex my intermedius and bakhuis please!



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

This bakhuis is about 1 year old. Any idea on sex?






















This intermedius is one of 2 I have that are about 1 year old as well. The other is a calling male so I'm really hoping this one is female. What do you guys think?






















Thanks for your help!


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anybody have an opinion? I'd really appreciate some help sexing these guys, especially the bakhuis!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like a female Bahkuis to me. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with Jon. No clue about the Intermedius


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

first picture of the intermedius looks like a definate female to me. The pear shape body is a give away lol.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

If I had to guess on the intermedius I would say a 2.1. The first picture is def a female.


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

The intermedius pictures are all of the same frog. Thanks for the input guys!


----------

